# Czech Republic 28/02-02/03



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Ostrava v Zizkov
 28/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 statsAll Bets (13) 
Pribram v Teplice
 28/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.60 2.75 2.85 statsAll Bets (13) 
Sparta Prague v Budejovice
 28/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.30 4.50 9.50 statsAll Bets (13) 
Zlin v Kladno
 28/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.00 3.80 statsAll Bets (13) 
Jablonec v Sigma Olomouc
 01/03/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.25 statsAll Bets (13) 
M Boleslav v Brno
 02/03/2009 16:15 GMT
  2.05 3.00 3.60 statsAll Bets (13)


----------

